# ECM to John Deere 8970 Cummins



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello folks Im looking damaged ECM for John Deere 8970 with number P/N 3654717 or 3654718 ( Cummins engine ).If anybody got a that moduls let me know ....Im looking a schematic of wirings in that engine to ..Regards owner21 Poland


----------

